# Building a coalition - How not to do it.



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 3, 2019)

Trump mocks India's prime minister over library in Afghanistan: 'I don’t know who's using it'

*I could give you an example where, I get along very well with India and prime minister Modi, but he’s constantly telling me he built a library in Afghanistan. Ok a library. That’s like, you know what that is? It’s like five hours of what we spend, and he tells it, and he’s very smart, and we’re supposed to say, ‘Oh thank you for the library’. *

What a great way to gain the support of an ally.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 3, 2019)

What else can you expect from our current Cheeto in Chief?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 4, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> What else can you expect from our current Cheeto in Chief?


Not much. They cant find evidence of any library either.


----------



## Decus (Jan 4, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > What else can you expect from our current Cheeto in Chief?
> ...



Are you worried that President Trump questioned spending on a library or that he isn't showing proper concern to other countries we should consider allies?

You Tommy are a fking joke.

Didn't Wales receive a ton of EU money to support welfare programs for the Welsh and still vote against remaining in the EU? To be clear Wales received some $5 billion dollars in structural funds and approximately $700 million dollars a year from the EU to fund other Welsh welfare programs. It is also true that Wales has been living on welfare for decades with the English funding the lazy long before the EU stepped in.

But talk about biting the hand that feeds you. How do you sleep at night?

.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 4, 2019)

Decus said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Its the stupidity behind his approach.He wants India to give more support and asks for it by abusing their Prime Minister. How does that work ?


----------

